# Klonopin and liver damage?



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I was just perscribed Klonopin, however I havent taken it yet. I read on a couple of sites that Klonopin should not be taken if you have any sort of liver disease. This is somewhat troubling since i do have a liver condition already. I'm not blowing off the warning, but i know a lot of medications have warnings like this even if the med rarely causes complications. Most meds are metabolised by the liver anyways right? I tried to find more info on the subject but was unable to find anything of much help on the net. If anyone has researched the subject and has some good links, or some helpful info, please share.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You didn't tell the person prescribing you this? The only thing that you have to do when you have liver problems is adjusting the dose, but thats the doctor's call.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I tried to find more info on the subject but was unable to find anything of much help on the net. If anyone has researched the subject and has some good links, or some helpful info, please share.


"However, the low risk of hepatotoxicity with this class of drugs, coupled with a lack of evidence that underlying liver disease would increase susceptibility to hepatotoxicity, should provide reassurance that their use can follow the usual indications. The major concern is oversedation, which must be avoided."

So the major problem for people with liver disease is concern that their activity may be prolonged as benzos usually involve some liver metabolism (not that they will harm the liver).

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/hep.510290535/pdf

http://gidiv.ucsf.edu/course/things/Navarro.pdf


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Dr House said:


> You didn't tell the person prescribing you this? The only thing that you have to do when you have liver problems is adjusting the dose, but thats the doctor's call.


no i did not mention my liver disease to the doctor because it stems from drug use. drug use always means second hand treatment and avoidance of perscribing medications that actually work.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Kon said:


> "However, the low risk of hepatotoxicity with this class of drugs, coupled with a lack of evidence that underlying liver disease would increase susceptibility to hepatotoxicity, should provide reassurance that their use can follow the usual indications. The major concern is oversedation, which must be avoided."
> 
> So the major problem for people with liver disease is concern that their activity may be prolonged as benzos usually involve some liver metabolism (not that they will harm the liver).
> 
> ...


thats pretty much what i got from reading what i have read ya know, just that it could have a longer half life or be metabolized slower. but i didnt know if it could cause additional scarring to a already diseased liver.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> no i did not mention my liver disease to the doctor because it stems from drug use. drug use always means second hand treatment and avoidance of perscribing medications that actually work.


You certainly do bring up a valid point there.

My brother's Klonopin script says "can't renew before 30 days." That's the scarlet "A" he earned for alcoholism.


----------



## cdk2061 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Watch out!!*

I am not saying that it is a common or a for sure thing at all but I started taking Klonapin about 2 years ago along with Busbar to control an anxiety condition I have put off since I was a child. I have never done drugs or drank and have a general fear of pills alone but I needed help and thought I will give it a try. Two years later and I am 29 with a failing liver and no gallbladder. I caution you and remind you to talk with your doctor about your feelings towards your health issues and just remember this could be a one in a million case. I hope for everyone elses sake it is. I wish you luck.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## cdk2061 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thank You*

I think I am one in a million when it comes to this, and yes every 6 months I had blood test. The first to come back bad was my wbc count was really high and after that we didn't know the problem tell I turned septic they thought it was my gallbladder, and it was, by then it had shut down I had that removed but my liver test came back ok during all this, About 6 months later I was really sick went in for a blood draw and found out my liver was shuting down too. I am scared so I haven't really kept on top of things. There are a few options and I just do not know what to do. I thought it was safe too but I guess everyone is different. I fear doctors so this is not an easy thing for me to handle but I am doing my best. I wish you well with your meds and in life and like I said don't be put off by my case.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I have health /pill anxiety.lol and i take clonazapem.. I also have liver issues.(years of popping tylenol I think) not bad but i need to keep an eye on it with bloodwork once or twice a year. its good you are aware of what you are putting in your body and thinking about this. I worry about the effects any meds i put into my body does. i try to only take minimal medication.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

cdk2061 said:


> I think I am one in a million when it comes to this, and yes every 6 months I had blood test. The first to come back bad was my wbc count was really high and after that we didn't know the problem tell I turned septic they thought it was my gallbladder, and it was, by then it had shut down I had that removed but my liver test came back ok during all this, About 6 months later I was really sick went in for a blood draw and found out my liver was shuting down too. I am scared so I haven't really kept on top of things. There are a few options and I just do not know what to do. I thought it was safe too but I guess everyone is different. I fear doctors so this is not an easy thing for me to handle but I am doing my best. I wish you well with your meds and in life and like I said don't be put off by my case.


 Im sorry you had to go through that. I wish you the best. take good care of yourself whatever that takes.


----------



## cdk2061 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Queston?*

I know this is none of my business and feel free not to respond but has your liver issues progressed or stayed the same? I stoped taking the meds due to fear of more damage to come and I don't know if I made the right choice. They did help me, I am due for another biopsy tomarrow and if all goes well I would like to continue on my meds. I feel you may be the best person for my question due to the fact you are dealing with the same issues...... to a point. I have not been to happy with the doctors and feel they blame me for it. I moved and am hoping for better results tomarrow. As always I wish you luck and good fortune, and thank you for your insite.
Tylenol is bad news!!!!


----------



## hodg3podg3 (May 24, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> no i did not mention my liver disease to the doctor because it stems from drug use. drug use always means second hand treatment and avoidance of perscribing medications that actually work.


This is soooo true. I have to be careful about how much of my prior drug use to my psychiatrist because I was trying to get to the point where he would give me klonopin. I gained his trust and don't dabble in the sorts of things I used to deal with and take the meds as prescribed. The crazy part is that klonnie is so incredibly effect, I don't know how I'll get off of it.

From the perspective of dependence, you are putting yourself in a slightly higher risk bracket because once you start, stopping will be hard. If it is putting a burden on your liver and there is a real need to stop, you will have a hell of a time. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

cdk2061 said:


> I know this is none of my business and feel free not to respond but has your liver issues progressed or stayed the same? I stoped taking the meds due to fear of more damage to come and I don't know if I made the right choice. They did help me, I am due for another biopsy tomarrow and if all goes well I would like to continue on my meds. I feel you may be the best person for my question due to the fact you are dealing with the same issues...... to a point. I have not been to happy with the doctors and feel they blame me for it. I moved and am hoping for better results tomarrow. As always I wish you luck and good fortune, and thank you for your insite.
> Tylenol is bad news!!!!


 they have stayed the same. I need to inquire more about this though. i have an appointment this week with my Dr. I will be going over the last test results. but when i went to my Nurse Practitioner for anitidepressants last month she tested my liver function also. and she said that only one of the liver numbers were elevated. and something about it wasn't the one to be too concerned about. I did have my gallbladder removed but for me it was due to having stones and painful cramping. I don't have liver failure though. just a slightly elevated liver function test.

I think you are smart to hold off on taking the meds until you know further whats going on there. thanks for the well wishes. same to you. hope all goes well tomorrw


----------



## cdk2061 (Jun 30, 2011)

Good news from the tests that were preformed today on my liver they believe that they may be able to remove the severly damaged part of the upper lobe and have my liver regenerate it self it is about a 60/40 % chance and I think I am going to take it. I will know more on tuesday after a surgery consultation but I am hoping for the best and remain optimistic. I will however need to take meds for life either way. Thank you everyone for your wonderful insites and postings they have been very helpful. Well wishes to all.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

cdk2061 said:


> Good news from the tests that were preformed today on my liver they believe that they may be able to remove the severly damaged part of the upper lobe and have my liver regenerate it self it is about a 60/40 % chance and I think I am going to take it. I will know more on tuesday after a surgery consultation but I am hoping for the best and remain optimistic. I will however need to take meds for life either way. Thank you everyone for your wonderful insites and postings they have been very helpful. Well wishes to all.


 :hug I don't know you but im goin to give you a virtual hug anyways. haha...you seem like a nice person. good luck with the surgery!


----------

